# New here



## 358402 (2 mo ago)

Hello, joined because I'm going through a hard time with my partner. I'm hoping to connect with others, who have had similar experiences. The whole situation has felt pretty isolating, and I need a space to talk openly about what's happening.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

wayward said:


> Hello, joined because I'm going through a hard time with my partner. I'm hoping to connect with others, who have had similar experiences. The whole situation has felt pretty isolating, and I need a space to talk openly about what's happening.


Welcome to TAM @wayward


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

You can post right here more about your situation and what's going on with your partner, or you can post in one of the topic-specific forums, it's up to you. I hope you find the help you are looking for!


----------



## 358402 (2 mo ago)

Thank you. 🙌


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Welcome to TAM


----------

